

Task Queues: Episode Two of "A Django Podcast" - bryanh
http://3rdaverad.io/shows/django-podcast/episodes/task-queues/

======
bryanh
Big shout out to Jeff Croft for allowing us on his new podcasting site, we're
having a lot of fun.

